# Kayak fishing the big lake west of grand rapids



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone fish somewhat close to the pier heads of grand haven, holland, port sheldon, or muskegon out of a kayak. Im interested in trying this out and i don't really want to venture too far out on the big lake until i get more used to it. Port sheldon or grand haven would be the closest ones to me. I would imagine the grand haven would be the busiest of the bunch. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I fish out of a solo canoe, both Lake Michigan and Lake Huron. This time of year you can look for something called a “flip”. Go search the pier fishing section of the Cold Water Forum.
If you’re fishing solo you definitely need a hand held radio. If you think you can’t afford one, all I can tell you is it’s cheaper than a casket. Next thing to google is “ The Rule of 120 degrees”. It’s about hypothermia.
So now you got a flip, you got a radio, it’s probably hot for a Drysuit. Hopefully you are able to re-enter your kayak in deep water.
The fishing technique is simple. Run deep diver crankbaits, one near the bottom and one in the middle of water column.
Have a stern light for low light conditions. A headlamp does not comply.
Lastly, enjoy and take your time learning about big water fishing. I truly love it, but you need to educate yourself about safer ways to do it.
Windfinder.com is a good wind forecast site. The farther the wind blows across the lake, and the longer it’s blowing, the “sportier” it gets. Sportier is a word used by a very skillful fishing buddy of mine. Winds above 10 mph not knots have a good possibility of producing sporty conditions. If they are blowing from shore maybe less sporty. Take your time and learn. Always remember that it is better to be onshore, thinking I could have been out, than it is to be offshore hoping you get in.
Fish that flip, in calm winds, and fish aren’t the only thing that are going to be hooked.
Get out and paddle a bit. I’ll be looking for your posts. I might be able to offer some additional advice come September


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Better hold on if u get a king while ur out there during one of those flips. Once that happens I GUARANTEE ur hooked. Stay safe and use your best judgment, no fish is worth your life. Gl and be safe


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Better hold on if u get a king while ur out there during one of those flips. Once that happens I GUARANTEE ur hooked. Stay safe and use your best judgment, no fish is worth your life. Gl and be safe


This is true, however if you just want to hook a big king, troll Pere Marquette Lake or Betsy Bay the 2nd or 3rd weekend in September. I do that, but paddling the big water is also special. The ultimate is a king on the big water!


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

So what exactly do you mean with the "flip" ? Is it the lake flip with the thermocline? I might make it out to port sheldon tomorrow if the weather is good i might mess around around the pier heads. Im not going to be going to far out due to lack of experience and gear. By not going out too far i mean maybe a couple hundred yards if that, i don't want to interfere with people fishing the pier if they are out there. The radio would definitely be a great idea and a dry suit for sure. Im not really sure what will be out there this time of year. Probably sheephead and maybe a random steelhead? Random fact about pre marquette lake: my buddy caught a coho ice fishing there this year. He said he saw it zip past 3-5 ft under the ice so he dropped his teardrop with waxies on it down and it swiped at it once and missed. The second time it went for his teardrop he hooked it and landed it. The only thing i could say was WTF!!!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

So i think i understand what the flip is. You need an easterly wind for a couple of days for it to occur. The fishing picks up due too the water temps near piers being cold and baitfish searching for warmer waters with gamefish following. Correct me if im wrong or if it can be explained better.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I’ve fished off Ludington once via kayak with a buddy. My concerns would not be with the lake or fishing, but the weather and boat traffic.

On a mill pond day with low traffic, the big lake is like any other water. If the lake is rough or the wind is blowing or both, I would stay off.

Power boat traffic, regardless of weather, is why I have not repeated the trip. A lot of boats are going full throttle and looking for boats of similar size. If they don’t see a kayak until it is too late, you can see the hazards—not just impact, but swamping, losing gear, etc. I’m not worried about waves; I would be worried about someone looking the wrong way for 30 seconds and running me over.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

OP:
We're on the same page, more or less. I started outfitting for this beginning last October. To me, that means buying little by little the stuff to keep me alive when the inevitable eventually happens... very good PFD, neoprene clothing, dry bibs, helmet, strobe, flare gun, gps, vhf radio, gps emergency locator, bilge pump, tampons, pool noodles, and so on...

It also means reading, reading , studying, mentally imagining myself on the water and brainstorming about self rescue, tuning my approach to reading forcasts, looking at marine charts, picking targets, and developing a paddle plan route, etc.

I live in SWLP, Kalamazoo county, and I am drooling over launching in Muskegon the most so far. The reports have been good there, and the deep water is closer to shore that the more South offerings. I'm a little concerned about parking safely in Muskegon, however.

Also, tackle is all getting looked at - proper equipment mounts, good reels, new line, leadcore setups, swivels, spoons, leaders, etc.

I intend to do some days in Grand Haven soon, on the pier, to fish yes, but also to simply log some hours observing the water, the wind, the waves, etc.

I will also do equipment testing/verification and immersion and self rescue training on Gull Lake prior to hitting the big water.

I fished the Pacific Ocean extensively, and the big lake demands perhaps even more respect.

PM me if you want to go over anything related to big water kayak fishing.


And I'll just put this out there: the buddy system works!!!

One reason I haven't been out on the big lakes yet is because I lack a buddy that's into doing this. I like fishing alone-ish, which is why I picked the kayak, but it's 100x safer if your near-ish to another guy doing the same stuff and you keep radios tuned to each other - don't have to talk much, but it's a good gesture to our mutual humanity to be ready to help a buddy out.

I'm not all that social, but I'm always down to be a buddy.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I would enjoy using the buddy system out on the big lake. I think that is a very good idea. I might have to take you up on that offer. I don't know how much big lake fishing I'll be doing this year because im still going to need more gear for fiahing out there. Im going to try out at port sheldon today and if its too windy, choppy, or busy with boaters then I'll probably just troll in pigeon lake. Boat traffic is something that kind of worries me also because im not trying to become a speed bump for some of those boaters zipping around out there. I'll report how it went later today.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Another piece of gear that is a must have is a flag. Everybody I fish with prefer the same one, the Yak Attack Carbon Visipro. It’s expensive, but it’s a reliable LED light, reflective, and stored in the flag. If you can afford it, it’s a really good product.








VISICarbon Pro™, MightyMount and GearTrac™ ready (CPM)


Designed to meet the needs of serious kayak anglers as well as recreational paddlers, the VISICarbon Pro sports unprecedented performance in light weight, low drag, and portability with plenty of style. The ultra thin mast and instantly recognizable flag combine to offer excellent performance...




www.yakattack.us





As far as leadcore goes, it is difficult to deploy while paddling in big water, and trying to run two rods, at least to run spoons. Now I am using leadcore to run diving plugs deeper and it works well for me in that manner.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

Didn't make it into the big lake. It was too rough out there. I watched a couple of jet ski's go flying by and they stopped in the channel. Thats where i stopped also. I only ended up getting a sheephead. It didn't help that I got out there a little bit later. Im really enjoying my new hobie outback.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

westsidepolack said:


> Didn't make it into the big lake. It was too rough out there. I watched a couple of jet ski's go flying by and they stopped in the channel. Thats where i stopped also. I only ended up getting a sheephead. It didn't help that I got out there a little bit later. Im really enjoying my new hobie outback.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I didn’t realize you have an Outback. Those all come with Mirage Drive, correct?
Most of the guys I fish with are in Pro Angler kayaks. They really handle some tough conditions. I don’t think the Outback is much less seaworthy, as i have seen my friend’s teenage son out in his. 
I am not telling you not to take your time to develop big water skills. I am saying you have a craft that does well in those conditions.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

The Hobie outback definitely has the right stuff for big water. And if yours has the mirage drive you're looking really good for trolling.

When I got my boat back in '09, there was a bit of debate about weather or not the mirage drive attracted sharks, so I went for a WS Tarpon 140. Now that I'm no longer going into sharks waters I wish I had a mirage drive.

I'm curious about how well the outback tracks(?). I believe it's roughly 13' long - may be best with a rudder.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

Its 12'9" in length and it tracks pretty well. Yes it has the mirage 180 drive with turbo kick up fins. It does also have a rudder and can turn on a dime. Im really liking it so far and i don't think I would be worried about going out on the big lake with it unless its too choppy out there. When i do end up venturing out on lake michigan it will need to be a calm day with small swells. Im going go to risk it trying to get some fish.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I thought about the pro angler also but the weight of it is what made me decide to go with the outback. Im still trying to figure out how to carry the dang thing from the garage to the truck without it being so awkward. I currently grab the handle under where the seat sits and the h-rail. I worry about messing up the h-rail by carrying it but it seems very sturdy so far. I wish it had a side handle to carry it by. And i do have a kayak carts also but it doesn't make a lot of sense to monkey with that to move it 15-20 feet.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I launch in betsie Bay. Jig for a little bit and then paddle out to in front of the pier heads and cast spinners to the awaiting contestants... BIG SALMON, COME ON DOWN. YOUR THE NEXT CONTESTANT ON MY KAYAK LOL


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Jumping on here a bit late, but will throw my hat in the ring for anyone fishing out of West Michigan on the big lake. I have found a sweet spot out of White Lake (less boat traffic) and very close to the channel. I wanted to go tomorrow afternoon, but now the wave forecast has changed from less than a foot to 1-2 ft. Hit me up when you want to go. Best to text my cell at 616.334.2630. 

I've gone out of Port Sheldon once. The main ramp is what I used as I have a trailer for my tandem. There is a kayak launch on the east side of the bridge. 

I'm ready, although my big lake trolling rods seem a bit big now on my kayak.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I wish I was in a better spot, and able to join! I was looking at a possible Sunday or Monday outing but we'll see...

Just curious, if you're not trolling, are you jigging?

Part of my hesitation is wondering about my tackle - not sure if I have propper baits right now.

All my metal jigs are diamond jigs - used them for coastal rockfish. Don't think they're any good here.

I think I have some old bucktails, and some grub tails. Not sure they'd be worth trying.

I have some smaller China spinners, but I think that'd be too light.. 

Wish I had some blade baits.

What will you be using?


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

In the big lake, I would use a traditional big lake boat set up. Lead core with flasher fly combo or a Jplug. 

Thursday, I ran a tadpole diver, with a Jplug in the channel and White Lake. Waves were too big for my comfort out in the big lake. 

My other line was a large fire tiger Rapala. Only caught a sheepshead. 

I have some jigging spoons that I have only used once. Not an expert there. Happy to share what I have.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Salmon are nearing the staging period. Rapala Deep Taildancers, Deep Reef Runner, Deep Bandits all go 25’ deep plus. Water is clear in Lake Michigan, salmon don’t necessarily sit on the bottom. I wouldn’t hesitate to run in water as deep as 45 feet deep. 
As for the striper jigs @motoscoota, fish them! If you bonk one of those off a king’s head it will still piss him off!
I do not paddle with dipsey’s. I prefer Torpedo Divers, but that’s what I prefer. The heaviest Torpedo Diver can get you 80-90 feet down pretty reliably. Exact depth would be hard to pin down without hitting bottom.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I gave up on flashers such as Spin Doctors. They tangle pretty easily when paddling. Or maybe more correctly when not paddling such as when tending the other rod. Regardless I have found them more trouble than what I caught.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks @fisheater!

I agree on the dipsey's - after a lot of crappy times on a couple deep sixes, I'm not so fond of any of the wing-style divers for the 'yak - too much variable speed for my style of hand paddling, can't hold a specific depth.

Seems nothing beats a real weight.

For what I have kicking around, since I'm not trying to buy more stuff at the moment, I think I might just get 1lb. ball on!

I have one of these (pitbull tackle) and I believe it'll give me rather good depth control on a heavy rod and an avet with braid:








I am a huge fan of Pitbull tackle - changed my life on meat rigs in The Pacific.


----------

